# [SOLVED] S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky &quot;Cannot open fsgame.ltk..&quot;



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I get this error everytime i try to boot up the game:

"Cannot open fsgame.ltk, check your working folder"

Ive searched the web, tried installing patches, but no avail

Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky "Cannot open fsgame.ltk.."*

I've seen this before, I think it was a problem with the game .exe.
Give this a try:
* Open up notepad.
* Type *start bin\xrengine*.
* Save that as a *.bat* file in the base SCS folder (Name it whatever you want, eg. Game.bat).
* Try running the .bat file you just created.


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky "Cannot open fsgame.ltk.."*

Cheers Tiber, I'll try that and post the results :smile:


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky "Cannot open fsgame.ltk.."*

Right the fsgame.ltk error has gone, but a new error has popped up: :sigh:

The procedure entry point [email protected]@@[email protected]@[email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library xrNetServer.dll

Any ideas?


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky "Cannot open fsgame.ltk.."*

Fixed the problem. Turns out I needed to install the v1.03 patch, stupid me


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad you got it working.
Have fun, STALKER is a great game, just very buggy.


----------



## NP1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah i have shadow of chernoybl...great game 

Thing is, if i put everything on max, the framerate is a little jittery...every game i have i can usually put on max resolution and max graphics and runs great, but Clear Sky seems to push my hardware somewhat.

I have compiled a list of the most demanding games for my system so far, and tht consists of:

Crysis
GTA IV
Clear Sky

I'm thinkin, either time for some Overclocking - or a new gfx card...:wink:


----------

